# Images of next years releases



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This is pose 1 of a 3 series study of Einstein.








I'll be posting images to this thread for next years releases. If you are interested, you may want to subscribe.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This will be the second pose offered next year for Albert. I would like to have 3 poses to chose from but the third pose is in a dead tie on the SE site. If it ends up still being a tie by the time I'm ready to print, then I'm going to have to make a different choice,,, one that is not among the original choices.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Your work is awesome of course. I worry that the standing pose in its current configuration looks like "Al" is doing some stange old man stretching. I presume the pose would look more natural when he is positioned leaning against a chalkboard or such. Just my opinion. Either would still be more fantastic than many other products out there.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Robert. I pictured him as leaning any of the following. 
A door jam looking out and open door on to a porch or busy sidewalk. 
The wall next to a ticket window on a train platform talking to the ticket agent through his little glass window. 
A chalkboard teaching a classroom of children their multiplication tables  
A streetlight pole at a bus stop looking for the bus.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might as well put a polyester pant suit on the first pose!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

i like the seated figure, will these be close to 1/22.5?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

v, 
he will be 1:20.32 scale. Einstein was only 5' 7" tall, he will be scaled accordingly so he may end up being a good fit for 1:22. 
Greg, 
I'll put up an image of that pose in a while, but I will point out a few differences in poses now. 
1. John is pointing in the air,,, Einsteins hand is flat against a solid object that is not there yet. 
2. John's left hand is straight down away from his body, Einstein's is resting on his hip. 
3. John is looking straight into the camera, Einstein is looking in the direction of his right hand. 
4. John's legs are spread quite a bit with his left foot pointing at a right angle to his right food. Alberts legs are closer together and his feet are both pointed in the same direction,,, which is the direction of his stare. 
I'll render a StayinAlive pose later, but here is a short video that will sort of give you folks an idea of how the leaning pose looks with Architecture around it.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Since Al has been dead for almost 60 years I think he's done an excellent rendition of John's dance moves.

Bob


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is another video that should demonstrate the differences in the pose.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I never knew old Albert was a hoofer! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Once again. A well sculpted figure


----------

